# Shelf cloud - Braga - 24 Abril 2014



## guimeixen (8 Out 2017 às 14:03)

Estava a ver nos meus registos e reparei que tinha 3 frames do vídeo desta shelf cloud e resolvi juntar-los para se ter uma melhor perceção da nuvem. Apesar de já terem passado várias shelf clouds desde aí ainda nenhuma conseguiu ser melhor do que este monstro, parecia saída dos EUA. Engraçado foi que a célula, apesar do aspeto ameaçador, nem teve trovoada e após a sua passagem trouxe algum vento mais intenso e alguma chuva forte mas nada por aí além.

A qualidade não é a melhor pois são frames de um vídeo feito em andamento.






O tal vídeo:


----------

